

Will Yahoo Try to Get Its “Cool Again” by Doing a Deal for Tumblr? - k-mcgrady
http://allthingsd.com/20130516/will-yahoo-try-to-get-its-cool-again-by-doing-a-deal-for-tumblr/

======
k-mcgrady
Personally I've seen Tumblr's growth increasing rapidly in the last 12 months
or so. It still seems to be used mainly by creative types (artists, musicians
etc.) but more and more tech companies are using it to host their blogs and
I've noticed a lot of techies have also started hosting their personal blogs
on it. I think the Dashboard works best with visual content rather than
written content and this might be something holding Tumblr back from growing
quicker (although changing this could lose them their USP).

It would be interesting to see how the 'modern' Yahoo would handle the
acquisition of such a popular site. I don't think there's anything this big
that they've purchased in the last few years.

------
jmadsen
Yahoo can't even get its mail & homepage to sync correctly via the ajax calls
it makes - I don't see it being overly successful at much, to be honest

------
dopamean
I don't know if this will make Yahoo cool again but if Aol can remain a
successful internet company then Yahoo probably can too.

------
voltagex_
If they did, I wonder if they'd censor it.

------
thoughtcriminal
Yahoo stinks of uncool while Tumblr is hip, addictive and growing fast. Never
the twain shall meet.

